# Just got back from the casino...



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

...I LOST $700:furious:

Oh well... just make it up on the next service call:laughing:


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Them phase shifters ought to be the profitable avenue to pursue.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Damn right. Throw in an Inverse Field Generator and "ya make a few Loonies:laughing:


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

:laughing:If ya can't dazzle em with yer brilliance, baffle em with your bullsh*t. Sounds like that Shamwow guy. LOL


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

yeah I hear he got busted for flashing his Shamwow.....


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> yeah I hear he got busted for flashing his Shamwow.....


 
Maybe if it was really a wow the ladies wouldn't have complained, it was probably more of a shamwhat??


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Gambling is one vice I was able to avoid. I have worked in Atlantic City several times, having to stay there overnight with not much else to do, and the most I have spent is $20 to play the poker machines for an hour or so. I am never sorry to leave that place.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> Gambling is one vice I was able to avoid. I have worked in Atlantic City several times, having to stay there overnight with not much else to do, and the most I have spent is $20 to play the poker machines for an hour or so. I am never sorry to leave that place.



Got me good last night! 2000 bucks 

Oh well at least Mama Clover is happy.

Now I gotta see which of my customers is going to give me a raise to make up for it.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Got me good last night! 2000 bucks
> 
> Oh well at least Mama Clover is happy.
> 
> Now I gotta see which of my customers is going to give me a raise to make up for it.


Makes me feel better for only overindulging periodically in a good tequila and having an HVAC Internet site Jones:001_tongue:


----------

